# 65 progress



## crustysack (Oct 5, 2008)

been a while since posted some pics- work is super busy(thankfully)- got the rear seats cut down and fit, got the radiator plumbed and the air intake done- after 4 tries cutting and welding to fit around everything, got the amps installed,and started to build the rear center console that will house the sub.I have now resolved for a spring launch date, thought it would have been this year but due to work I wasnt able to work on the car in august or sept. Probably a good thing keeping me from rushing some stuff:cheers


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Crusty....very cool ....the sub looks like Iron Man's arc reactor!!!!:cheers


----------



## 66tempestGT (Nov 28, 2009)

looking good. that radiator hose is yelling at me!


----------



## Keith37f20 (Jan 20, 2012)

What kind of seats did you use in your car? What are they out of?

Thanks

Keith


----------



## crustysack (Oct 5, 2008)

seats are out of an 06 gto, I had to modify them slightly
the 06 is MUCH narrower so I cut the middle section out and pushed them outboard, I also had the upper bolster section removed because it was much to high. I do run the headrest and you can easily see out the rear window


----------

